# Would I be wasting my money?



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

I currently have about 2TB of movies in various formats held on my WHS and NAS devices. Will the suggested network link allow streaming of such files or should I buy something like a Sumvision Cyclone Live MKV 2?


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

There's currently no functionality in the Tivo to play files from elsewhere.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

richw said:


> There's currently no functionality in the Tivo to play files from elsewhere.


Heh, yes, I do realise that Rich, hence the 'suggested' bit 

It would be nice to know what plans if any Virgin have for the RJ45 socket and media key access in/on their box. Will the media key be used to allow another box or device acces to files stored on the TiVo? More relevent to my question, will it allow two way traffic? I would rather not add more devices under the telly.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it *will* come; eventually. Just not sure exactly how much functionality they'll be able to give us.

I'd love to be able to access my Tivo via the internet; and I don't mean just for remote recording via the TVG on VM's website.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not convinced we'll ever get the ability to stream content from NAS boxes etc. I think a cheap media streamer or a 'network tv', and a quick switch of input is the way of things for a while.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Karnak said:


> .. or a 'network tv', and a quick switch of input is the way of things for a while.


I just ordered a new TV and that has Network access - i expect most new TVs have it now


----------

